# How gutless is the 100BHP engine in Adria Twins & simila



## pandalf (Oct 29, 2006)

After researching the market to death (as usual, but then again I am an analyst by profession!), I am getting pretty close to an Adria twin as my next MH.

But how much should I worry about engine size. I see conflicting reports about the smaller 2200 100BHP engine, and wonder how insistent I should be on getting only a van that has the larger 2300 120BHP lump fitted. 

I guess our demands on the vehicle will not be so hard - it will only ever be two of us in the vehicle. But we will spend a fair bit of time on motorways and the occasional Alpine pass. I guess we don't want something that will be clearly underpowered.

Any comments or observations welcome as always.

Cheers,
Andy


----------



## jayboy (Mar 9, 2008)

Hi pandalf,

The 100bhp swift we had was ok for power (uphills etc) but felt it needed a sixth gear whist on motorway
We are now waiting for our new motorhome with the 2.3 engine with the 6 speed box.

Please note that the 2.2 fiat ducato is a ford transit engine.
The 2.3 is a Fiat engine


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

The 100bhp engine is adequate on the Twin. I had a Twin but changed to the Wildax Aurora Leisure which I found to be a more versatile layout. It also comes with the 120bhp engine with 6 gears and gives a much better drive.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

jayboy said:


> Hi pandalf,
> 
> The 100bhp swift we had was ok for power (uphills etc) but felt it needed a sixth gear whist on motorway
> We are now waiting for our new motorhome with the 2.3 engine with the 6 speed box.
> ...


Not being pedantic but the 2.3L 130BHP is a an IVECO engine.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: How gutless is the 100BHP engine in Adria Twins & si*



pandalf said:


> I see conflicting reports about the smaller 2200 100BHP engine, and wonder how insistent I should be on getting only a van that has the larger 2300 120BHP lump fitted.
> 
> Any comments or observations welcome as always.
> 
> ...


Andy, I have the 2.3 130BHP engine and it is a great cruiser. It also handled the forest roads of the Lozere and Avayron Regions of France with no problems.


----------



## jayboy (Mar 9, 2008)

I think Iveco is part of the FIAT GROUP.

my point was that the 2.2 100BHP is a ford transit (just incase he wanted to know)


----------



## manners1 (Sep 18, 2008)

Ive got a 2.4 100bhp transit and thought i would have to have it remapped, but it pulls like a train no performance worries but it does feel as though it needs an extra gear above 60mph.


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
There is no substitute for power,just because its there,does not mean you have to use it. After a long haul,you will be less tired,as less gear changes,overtaking manouvers, can i can't i?,etc,will be easier to do.
Gearjammer


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi,
We've had our 100bhp Adria Twin for a year now and are happy with its performance - it even goes backwards reasonably smoothly though not tested on a steep gradient  

We've done 10,000 miles including 4000 around France in the Spring as far as the Alps. Ok with the five speed box it has to be worked a bit in hilly regions. It's averaged about 28mpg

Today we drove back down the A19 / A1 from Sunderland to home at a steady 60mph and still had enough power to pass the odd queue of lorries. With two up and fully loaded for a long trip and full water tank we were just under the MGW of 3300Kg.

After 6 years of a 1.9L turbo AS Symbol we are very pleased with the Twin's layout and features - once we' had done a few mods like hanging rails hooks and extra shelves etc 

Steve


----------



## pandalf (Oct 29, 2006)

Thanks, as ever, for the feedback. Every single post on this website makes the annual subscription worthwhile. 

So I reckon the collective view is that the 100BHP engine is a decent lump that provides a reasonable level of performance. But the larger 2300cc engine would be ideal if I can get one.


----------



## max123 (May 9, 2005)

We have the 2.2 100bhp and have just been to Instanbul and back. Although occasionaly I wish I had a bit more power, you can put it in 5th and cruise at 70 no problem and it will fly up the hills. It is chain driven so no worrying about the belt snapping. It also seems to reverse up hills without juddering (fingers crossed). I dont feel anymore tired driving it than the 2.8 I had. Its not a pedal van afterall. If you want to do 80+ get the bigger engine but were happy with our 22.2 Tribby.
Max


----------



## tony50 (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: How gutless is the 100BHP engine in Adria Twins & si*



pandalf said:


> After researching the market to death (as usual, but then again I am an analyst by profession!), I am getting pretty close to an Adria twin as my next MH.
> 
> But how much should I worry about engine size. I see conflicting reports about the smaller 2200 100BHP engine, and wonder how insistent I should be on getting only a van that has the larger 2300 120BHP lump fitted.
> 
> ...


If they will build it on a Mercedes chassis That's what I would go for ,with a V6 engine I think it is a 187 bhp ( latest spec. engine may be different ) on a automatic gearbox it will pull like a train! very relaxing to drive ,and around 23-24 mpg at about 55 to 60 mph , I never regretted having one ,and it's worth every penny of the extra money ,the acceleration is really smooth, and, was very useful especially when joining autobahans in Germany as they are frequently very fast motorways.

Tony A


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

Got the 2.2 100BHP engine on a 3300kg coachbuilt, and tow a 1 tonne car with it. No problems at all. It'll be fine on a PVC.


----------



## roger20 (Aug 14, 2006)

*100 BHP*

When the juddergate issue was at its peak I seem to recall that the 100bhp engine with the 5 speed box was generally unaffected by judder in reverse.

The main culprit was the 2.3l Fiat engine/2.2 l Peugot engine with 6 speed boxes. Having had my Autotrail Tracker "sorted" with the lower ratio, revised mounts etc I am very happy with mine. There is a huge difference in power with this engine compared to the old 127bhp 2.8l Fiat engine which struggled up hills in 5th. With cruise control on at 60-65mph it has to be an exceptional hill before speed drops below the set figure.

I would be wary of an unconverted 2.3l which has reverse about 18% higher than first - reversing is bound to put more stress on the clutch.

Driven gently I would expect a lightweight van to be quite happy with the 100bhp engine and perhaps even be more economical than the 2.3l. However, if like me, you run at close to the 3.5t max weight I would have thought the 100bhp engine would be a bit of a struugle and perhaps even have worse fuel consumption than the bigger engine because you will often have to be "rowing" it along and changing up and down.

On the MMM forum a fleet operator reckoned that there was little if any fuel penalty with the 3.0 litre engine compared to the 2.3l so perhaps the same applies with the 100 or 130bhp distinction.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

rayc said:


> jayboy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi pandalf,
> ...


And the 2.2 is a Peugeot/Citroen/Ford joint venture - but even that depends on exactly which 2.2 it is as there are 2 different versions.

One is a Peugeot/Citroen engine also used by Ford and the other is a Ford engine also used by Peugeot/Citroen.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ford_Duratorq_engine
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PSA_HDi_engine
http://www.freel2.com/forum/post56928.html
http://www.dieselcaronline.co.uk/features/tremery-diesel-engines/

As you can see there is great debate on just what the differences are and which differences relate to which engines.

<Edit>
PSA Group Press Release on the later 2.2 engine here 
http://www.psa-peugeot-citroen-press.co.uk/releases/2005/024-Fordphasefourdetail.doc


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*100 bhp*

Hi

I have driven a 100 bhp Fiat on a coachbuilt motorhome for approx 1000 miles and it was adequate. The motorhome was a 3500 kg model.

Russell


----------

